# Keyboard Yoga



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Good morning, allI slept from 9:00 til 1:00 and feel a bit better today.I found this website that I think might be helpful to us. I tried a few of the exercises and found them quite relaxing. http://www.ivillage.com/diet/tools/yoga/index.html Seems it would be a good one to bookmark and come back to again and again while using the computer. To make the bookmark show up at the beginning of your Favorites/Bookmarks list, insert a tilde (~)in front of it. It's the shift of key just to the left of the "1". This forces the bookmark to the top of your list so you don't have to search for it when you want to access it.Enjoy......calida (your resident hamster)


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

thanks for this site!Lots of interesting stuff and the keyboard yoga is great.I've become a member already.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Calida, Thanks for the sight!! It is great. I bookmarked it and sent it to friends and family. I have been experiencing more lower back pain lately, so the timing is perfect. There are great stretches and quite alot of other useful info.







DeeDee


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks Calida for the wonderful site. I just finished 15 weeks of yoga classes and am missing it very much. It has made such a difference for me. Mentally and physically. This is perfect timing for me to keep practicing it. I also love the other topics on this board. Once again, thanks.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Calida! I've found that site helpful and interesting too. A friend of mine told me about it about 6 months ago and I check it out frequently. About your feet and the backaches. I use to run around barefoot or in socks or slippers all day, too. But, after several friends and several doctors told me that going barefoot or wearing shoes without arch support will definitely cause back pain, I started wearing tennis shoes with good arch support. Your posture is not as good either. What a difference on my back the shoes made! I have been wearing the Reebocks for years, too. I bought them mainly because they run narrow enough for me, but they are also very comfortable and feel soft and lightweight on the feet. Another shoe to consider is the Nike Runner. I know, I know, you don't plan on running; but, they are very light weight. Runners do not want to wear heavy shoes. I bought myself a pair for walking and I like them. They have a good arch support in them. I also use the Dr.Scholl's back support insole in my shoes. It helps keep my ankles straight instead of allowing my foot to lean to the inside. GOOD LUCK WITH THE EYE SURGERY! Let us know how you're doing. Take care. Karen


----------

